# Hand grinder for moka pot



## j0n4th4n (May 27, 2020)

Looking to get a hand grinder for moka pots and like the look of the aergrind but aerspeed is cheaper.

In the blurb it says,

"At the heart of the Aerspeed is an Italian burrset with a slightly different profile to the wide ranging Italmill burrs that carry our Nerost black steel treatment. This minor change in profile narrows the adjustment range for espresso which made it unsuitable for use in the Aergrind but opens up a wider range of adjustment from Aeropress through to French press."

So the q is which is more suitable for moka pot grinding and brewing please?

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

